# Is there a dry spot in the UK?



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We have a 5 day trip booked at Sandringham next week but the forecast from now until then looks very wet. Is anybody anywhere where it is dry and if at all possible sunny?

All recommendations gratefully received.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Up North around Teesside


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunny today in Lancs and no rain since Saturday. Next rain forecast on Friday- you could have been up here all week :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Up here in NE Scotland, lovely and sunny just bit windy. No rain for the last few days and none forecast.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

North Cornwall this morning is warm, sunny and dry - pic taken about 10.00am today at Harlyn near Padstow.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Cool but dry in Shropshire, today.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

South Cornwall too, was out sunbathing in Falmouth yesterday and it was really hot in the garden, unbroken blue sky. More cloudy today but still dry so far. I fear it will all change very soon though!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice and Sunny in Blackpool plus Elton John in concert on the new headland on the prom. Tickets expensive but you will be able to hear the concert from anywhere on the prom. There is a site in South Shore www.hamptonroadsc.co.uk which is just 3 mins from the prom. Food nice and cheap (2 meals for £8 at Tommy Ducks 3 mins from site) it's just pub grub but not at all bad for the money. Or there is the new 'aire' in Lytham but that is only really an over night stop.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just received an Email from The Kent C&CC 14 - 17 JUNE - SOUTH EAST REGION 64TH ANNIVERSARY MEET - THE HOP FARM, PADDOCK WOOD - THEME ‘TREASURE ISLAND’ cancelled due to ground flooded.
This weather really is washing away so many meets this year


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we are off to a site near Filey on Saturday then Strensall just outside of York on Monday..I am hoping the weather stays dry ... but not holding my breath..   

Anne


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

I'd check with the site near York, Anne to make sure all is O.K.
We were going to Sheriff Hutton ( C&CC site) tomorrow (thursday) but they have moved everyone off the grass and on to hardstands so now not going until Sunday when a few of the current occupants have moved on.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just arrived back from a few days at Pembrey Country Park CC site i South Wales, and am suffering from sunburn!!!

Patty


----------

